# Lightroom 4 beta released



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2012)

It's that time again!  Welcome to the beta forum.


You can read all about the new release at the Lightroom Team's blog, download the beta and then feel free to ask as many as questions (and report as many bugs!) as you like.  We're here to help.



Most importantly, enjoy it!


----------



## icanon (Jan 10, 2012)

ha you beat me to it!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 10, 2012)

Stacking is now possible in collections   -- at long last, makes me happy.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 10, 2012)

LR 4 asks me CameraRaw 7 to Edit in Photoshop. But I don't find where to download CameraRaw7…


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2012)

CameraRaw 7 is not currently publicly available, so choose the Render using Lightroom button in that dialog instead.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 10, 2012)

I did that and in Photoshop I get a nice Dark/black image 
So it was just to try and I have not a lot of interest to use a Beta.
Thank you Victoria


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 10, 2012)

If we want to *test* (test being the keyword here) the Beta,
can it be installed seperatly to LR3.6, and have no effect on the LR3.6 installation,
or does it overwrite the LR3.6 installation?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 10, 2012)

It has no effect on the 3.6 installation. You can safely install both side-by-side. On the Mac, you can even run them both at the same time; I've heard anecdotally that this doesn't work on Windows.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 10, 2012)

It will not interfere with any install of LR1.x 2.x or 3.x wrote Tim Hogarty Adobe in his Adobe announcement.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 10, 2012)

Mark,

Yes, you cannot run LR4 and LR3 simultaneously on Windows. We had the same restriction when the LR3 beta came out. Other than that, they co-exist nicely. 

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2012)

Karayuschij said:


> I did that and in Photoshop I get a nice Dark/black image
> So it was just to try and I have not a lot of interest to use a Beta.
> Thank you Victoria


That's odd.  Lr's rendering the TIFF file so it should be fine.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, I will probably install the beta in a few weeks, no time to do so now.
I have my final exam coming up in 24 days, so I have to concentrate on that for the moment.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 10, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> It has no effect on the 3.6 installation. You can safely install both side-by-side. On the Mac, you can even run them both at the same time; I've heard anecdotally that this doesn't work on Windows.


Well if not anecdotally, how about second hand from me.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 11, 2012)

This is how I see the image in Lightroom:





I have used the "Render Anyway" button that is the active one:





And I get this (as you can see it is very darker):





Then I have used the "Rendering using Lightroom" button and get a very better result (just a bit more contrasted):





•••••••••••••••

I cannot see the Map. Or I don't see nothing, or LR tells me "Map is Offline" and never loads it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, that's why I said Render Using Lightroom.  There isn't a fully compatible version of ACR available yet, so Open Anyway doesn't work properly.

Map requires internet access - I guess your computer's online?  Could there be a firewall preventing Lightroom having internet access?


----------



## Kimberly Cher Photography (Jan 11, 2012)

Vic. You are my hero..

I am so xcited with LR4 my eyes are still crossed from jumping up and down too much on my bed. Hit my head on the ceiling.

(Any change on better clone/heal capabilities in final release???)  Just asking.. please don't throw rotten tomatoes at me!

Thanks for all your tremendous work. 
Can you spare some RAM ? JEEZ!!!


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 11, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Map requires internet access - I guess your computer's online?  Could there be a firewall preventing Lightroom having internet access?



Magically it started to work without I had nothing to do. Probably it was some problem with my provider.


----------



## wblink (Jan 12, 2012)

Kimberly Cher Photography said:


> Vic. You are my hero..
> 
> I am so xcited with LR4 my eyes are still crossed from jumping up and down too much on my bed. Hit my head on the ceiling.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, you're funny, I like you for that "BIG GRIN".


----------



## Kimberly Cher Photography (Jan 12, 2012)

I am glad you smiled Willem. 
Nice to 'meet' you.

Kim


----------



## andreasandrews (Feb 21, 2012)

So... nobody has talked about how it is going revolutionise things for them, or started listing the benefits that they will begin to implement when it is launched, or even right away!

I'm downloading the beta right now and somewhat excited! I'm so glad I decided to have a browse round the forums, and so appreciative that you have shared this as I may not have stumbled across it otherwise! Some people don't embrace change, but I positively love the thought of a new Lightroom coming out! I can't believe some of my contacts are actually still using LR 2! They're light(room) years behind!

Ok, the download has just finished so time to stop waffling, and start indulging!


----------



## andreasandrews (Feb 21, 2012)

I was actually just thinking earlier when in the 'extending Lightroom' section that it would be handy if there was a means of geotagging photos from within LR and then I found the link to download the beta with no clue at all there would be a map module! It's like approaching the tree on Christmas day and suddenly thinking of something you really want and then presto! It's there waiting for you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2012)

With the changes made to LR4, I'd be very surprised if many people stay on anything earlier.  The Develop changes alone make it worth any upgrade price.


----------

